# Diving off the deep end?



## OutInTheWoods (Jun 13, 2016)

I've been very quiet the past three weeks for a reason.

Wife and I took stock of our current situation, did some math, soul-searched...and came to a decision.

Current status:
. We both have enough in Roth-IRA's that we could live decently until retirement age - what we put in we can take out with no penalty unlike a regular IRA or 401K.
. Both kids are out of school with good jobs and nice places - and no debt...soon as both kids were born we set up trusts that we contributed to, so unlike a lot in their age group they don't have that debt.
. House is paid off (just got the clear title last month)

Decision:
We're 'carving off' a 20 acre chunk of the family land, building a 'retirement home' that's going to be off-the-grid' and retire there next year.
Already talked with the rest of the family - asked them about the 20acre parcel actually - and they had no problems with us taking that piece. I think my sister and her husband are considering it themselves once their single-child graduates next year.
There's going to be a lot of work and we're going to do most of it ourselves - we both put in our notices at our jobs yesterday.
We're going to try to be as self-sufficient as possible, gardening we pretty much have down to a science as we've done 3,000 sq-ft at the house for the last decade...this will just be a size upgrade. Looking at rabbits and chickens for meat/eggs in addition to hunting/fishing (both of which are great in that area). Later think about adding goats/sheep to that.
Beef, pork and milk? The farmer who leases 200 acres of the family's 320 is a dairy farmer who also raises some hogs. We'll purchase milk and pork from him at way less than grocery store prices. There's a cattle-rancher in the area that we've purchased sides from in the past, so that will continue.

This is going to be a LOT of hard work, a lot of tiring days - but we're both not just happy - but ecstatic about the new direction we're going.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

You go for it!!!
_I don't think you're doing it unless you provide pictures along the way_ 

Interesting on your pork prices. Around here, I've found I can buy full loins from the grocery store cheaper than buying pork from the local farmers.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

I am happy for you both! What an exciting time!


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

That's an awesome decision and undertaking,,

Hey , I wish nothing but the best for yall.

Keep us informed as much as you can, so we can kinda, sorta, live it along with ya.



jim


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Good luck. That's what we're going to do when hubby retires in 3 years. We already have our place paid off and are working on the house. For meat/milk we have 2 LA Mancha does a LA Mancha buck and 2 boar does. The 2 LA Mancha girls provide plenty of milk and the kids from all 4 does provide meat. We also raise rabbits, chickens and turkeys. An occasional side of beef and a pig last us a year.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

More power to ya. Can't wait to hear more as it goes along.


----------



## OutInTheWoods (Jun 13, 2016)

Thanks for all the good wishes. This is going to be an interesting adventure.

Phase 1 - meet with the county land management, with my father in attendance as he is the 'owner of record' of the land, to choose a section that meets the qualifications needed for SSTS - in other words, the septic system. Once an appropriate site has been designated, the county surveyor marks off 20 acres with the chosen septic site and requisite building area within the boundaries.

Our only 'request' on that will be to have the septic and building sites as close to the center of the plot as is feasible.

Once the plot is marked, a transfer of ownership of the plot from dad to me - we've already talked about this and as it needs to be 'sold'...he's gonna charge me $100 an acre. 

After that comes the 'fun stuff'.


----------



## lextech (May 7, 2014)

Thats so Awsome! Go for it and live life to its fullest. 

I hope to someday be in a similar position.

Best of luck.


----------



## PreparedRifleman73 (Nov 2, 2012)

very good. Congrats on making the big leap


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

OutInTheWoods said:


> Our only 'request' on that will be to have the septic and building sites as close to the center of the plot as is feasible.


May I ask why you want your building site right in the middle? Won't that make a mess of all your other plans on the property? What about the driveway length, especially in the winter?

Around me, houses are closer to the road leaving everything in the back for pastures/fields, gardens (or a lot of woods as it is in my case). I don't mind the closeness to the road since it's very rural with little traffic and we have a decent line of trees along the roadway for visibility blockage.


----------



## OutInTheWoods (Jun 13, 2016)

A lot has to do with how the land is set up. Part of the land leased to the local farmer is in front of the land retained for personal use. The 'farm road' the farmer uses to get his #2 tractor towards the back hauling trailer bins for harvest is the main entrance road. Once it hits the tree-line, it narrows down slightly and runs for another 500' to the family cabin. A glance from the road and you'd think it was just a hunting-road.

We plan on making the 'road' to our place branch off the entrance road after it's inside the tree-line for OpSec reasons. We want tree-screening of our plot in all directions...if feasible. We'll clear 5-6 acres in the middle of the plot for buildings, gardens/fields, chicken runs, pens, etc. Plenty of light getting in for the gardens/small fields and we still have the screen of trees giving us visual security.

The work this fall and during the winter will be clearing the trees from the building/farming site and the 'driveway' run - lots of firewood resulting from that. Next spring we'll pull the trunks, have the driveway packed and gravel laid, level the building area, get the septic system in and pump drilled and capped, have the basement for the house and the slabs for the couple out-buildings poured.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Sounds good. 

You mentioned a deep setback for OPSEC reasons. What kind of trees do you have? Can you see the existing cabin through the trees once the leaves have fallen?

I have mixed hardwoods (Oak, Maple & Cherry) and when the leaves are on, you can't see more than 50' into the woods. When the leaves have fallen, you can easily see probably 1000' into the woods.


----------



## OutInTheWoods (Jun 13, 2016)

ZoomZoom said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> You mentioned a deep setback for OPSEC reasons. What kind of trees do you have? Can you see the existing cabin through the trees once the leaves have fallen?
> 
> I have mixed hardwoods (Oak, Maple & Cherry) and when the leaves are on, you can't see more than 50' into the woods. When the leaves have fallen, you can easily see probably 1000' into the woods.


Mix of hardwood/pine - maybe 60/40. The current family cabin is still not visible in the winter from the frontage road - which is a gravel county road.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Perfect.


----------



## OutInTheWoods (Jun 13, 2016)

Permits, inspections, plot-plans... I hate bureaucracy.

Good news:
- The main plot (all 120 acres) already has soil percolating information for various areas done when dad was deciding where to put up the main cabin. These are still considered as current as no major landscape changes have happened, so no need for new tests.
- Transferring ownership of the section we chose doesn't require more than signed paperwork, since it's an 'in family' transfer. And since the family has owned the property for over 150 years, we don't need things like title searches, lawyers, etc.

Bad news:
- We have to have a finalized plan for the buildings - exterior anyway - before we can get the permit for the well and septic. So we're now looking at house plans, seeing what we can use/modify and then we'll get a set of blueprints.
- While we are allowed to do the main clearing, because of code we have to hire a professional company to do the stump removal in areas that will be built on or used for the septic-system. Even though back when Dad and his brother built the main cabin they did that themselves - with grandpa's old JD 3010 tractor (4.2L diesel, @50hp) We've kept that old beast running and use it to haul trees after cutting them down, etc - which is what the wife and I will use it for.
- All the permits have to be approved before we can start clear-cutting the plot, so the house-design search is now #1 on our to-do list. We're looking at between 1200-1500fsf.

Anyway, that's the status now. House-plan searching, which the wife is doing - I get to pick from her selection-group (shrugs).


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

Concerning the stumps. I followed some advice drilling holes in the stumps, filling with a few ounces of Epson salt, wait a few month then light on fire. They burned out completely roots and all. These were oak trees. I did the same with a willow tree in weeks.


----------



## OutInTheWoods (Jun 13, 2016)

Latest update.

Got the finalized plans from the architect, hired a general contractor from the area, he's completed the plot diagram.

Next week, meet with the County to set the plot, the surveyor will go out and mark the boundaries - should be by the following week.

After that, it's lots of cutting/hauling of trees.



oldasrocks said:


> Concerning the stumps. I followed some advice drilling holes in the stumps, filling with a few ounces of Epson salt, wait a few month then light on fire. They burned out completely roots and all. These were oak trees. I did the same with a willow tree in weeks.


Would be an option if we weren't planning on adding the trunks/roots to the wood-pile. Might take longer to dry, but it's still good burning wood. The old 3010 tractor pulled out the trunks when dad and his brothers cleared land for the current big cabin, shouldn't have a problem doing the same for our new place.


----------

